
Which phone for Android development? - eecks
Which phone do you  for Android development? Should I choose the latest and greatest or most popular?
======
ivanbozic
I have nothing but praise for the LG Nexus 5. It's rocking a stock Android
(already got the Android 6.0 upgrade) and is an awesome phone all around.

Besides the Nexus 5, I think you should also try and invest in some other
phones that will give you the range from low-end, cheap, shitty Androids to
mid and large-screen devices. Just to cover your bases and find out any
platform/device/resolution-specific bugs.

Also, the new Nexus 5X seems nice, but I haven't got a chance to try it out
yet.

~~~
eecks
Thanks!

